# Postpartum global period



## liedym (May 9, 2013)

I am trying to find out what the postpartum global period is for both c-section and vaginal delivery.  Only info I can find is that the usual global period does not apply.  Any help is appreciated.


----------



## raidaste (May 9, 2013)

Usually it's 6 wks. The patient will come back after 6 wks for their Postpartum ck and then anything outside that PP ck is no longer global. If they are seen within that 6 wks for something other than PP issues you'd bill with appropriate modifier. Hope that helps


----------

